# Anyone Make Maple Syrup In the Pacific Northwest?



## Oregon Bigfoot (Mar 31, 2012)

According to Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acer_macrophyllum) the Oregon Bigleaf Maple tree can be used to produce maple syrup.

Here's a quote from the article:

"Maple syrup has been made from the sap of Bigleaf Maple trees.[8] While the sugar concentration is about the same as in _Acer saccharum_ (sugar maple), the flavor is somewhat different. Interest in commercially producing syrup from Bigleaf Maple sap has been limited.[9] Although not traditionally used for syrup production, it takes about 132 L (35 gal.) of sap to produce 3.8 L (1 gal.) of maple syrup."

Does anyone here in the Pacific Northwest know of anyone who makes maple syrup here?  I'd love to do this!  I will need to research this one further.

Also the article says the national champion big leaf maple tree is in Marion, Oregon.  I did not know that.  That's only about 15 or so miles from me.  I will need to drive over there and check it out!  Here's the article quote:

"The current national champion Bigleaf Maple is located in Marion, Oregon. It has a circumference of 305 inches (or a average diameter at breast height of about 8 feet 1 inch), is 88 feet tall, and has a crown spread of 104 feet.[12]"

I have a friend that lives in Marion!  In fact, today, I was 5 miles away, and didn't even know this until reading this article.  Hmmm, sounds like I have a field trip in my near future!

Oregon Bigfoot


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 1, 2012)

There are many trees you can make syrup from and all will taste different. If I were you, I'd give it a shot for sure. One tree I will some day tap and make syrup from is birch. I've read several times that the syrup from the birch is much like maple syrup but a bit different taste and still very good. One of these days that will fit into my schedule (which is usually filled because I don't work very hard).


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 1, 2012)

You could stick about 10 taps in that one tree & make yourself a nice little stash for sunday morning pancakes!


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2012)

I started looking into this a couple months ago after being inspired by Pen and Scotty Overkill's production. If possible, I'm planning on trying this next season. From what I've read, we can get a continuous flow from late November through March depending on the weather. Folks say that it tastes pretty good, but has a lower sugar concentration, so more evaporation is required.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Birch syrup definitely needs more reduction, which is why i don't think it is done very much.


----------



## pen (Apr 4, 2012)

gpcollen1 said:


> The Birch syrup definitely needs more reduction, which is why i don't think it is done very much.


 
I've had birch syrup twice and didn't care for it but maybe they were poor examples.  My guess is that birch syrup is mainly made because of a lack of maple trees in places like Alaska. 

Our winter was so screwed up here that I didn't make any syrup this year.  First time in a decade.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 4, 2012)

My brother has used red, sugar, and silver maple and liked it all.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 4, 2012)

CBC in canada has a show once on birch syrup and a chef that cooked with it. Birch is the source for xylitol a sugar subsitute used in sugar free gum so I expect some of it gets in the syrup.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 4, 2012)

pen said:


> I've had birch syrup twice and didn't care for it but maybe they were poor examples. My guess is that birch syrup is mainly made because of a lack of maple trees in places like Alaska.
> 
> Our winter was so screwed up here that I didn't make any syrup this year. First time in a decade.


 

Right Pen. Alaska and northern BC for sure on that. I still want to try some one time at least.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 9, 2012)

peakbagger said:


> CBC in canada has a show once on birch syrup and a chef that cooked with it. Birch is the source for xylitol a sugar subsitute used in sugar free gum so I expect some of it gets in the syrup.


 
Funny, I use xylitol when making hard cider since it is a non-fermentable sugar. Didn't know it was from a birch tree.


----------

